# onion storage



## lazizaaugusta (Nov 14, 2012)

What's the best way to store onions in a restaurant setting?


----------



## wvman2374 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ideally in a cool, dry, well ventilated place.  If you have a dry storage room that doesn't sit warm then that should work.  If you have to you can keep them in the walk in, especially if you go through them fast.  Don't store them in plastic or any airtight containers.  They need air circulation.  Milk crates work if you have nothing else.  If you're getting them in the big mesh bags those work too...you can hang the bag up to keep it off the floor and just get the onions from there.

But all in all just remember:  cool, dry, with air circulation.


----------



## recky (Oct 15, 2012)

May I add: If you store the onions for any longer than a week or two, they should be sitting in a dark place, too, or they will sprout.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Another thought may be to buy enough onions so you only having to keep them for a very short time, say a day or two. Daily delievery of vegitables is available pretty in most areas and there is no reason to have to store much at all. If you have to buy ahead wvman2374 and recky have hit it spot on.


----------



## lazizaaugusta (Nov 14, 2012)

I've figured out why my onions keep rotting so quickly, when the truck delivers them they are cold from the refrigerated truck and as soon as they come into the warm, humid restaurant environment they begin to condensate.  We have to spread them out to dry then store them in the onion bin otherwise they mold quickly.


----------



## lazizaaugusta (Nov 14, 2012)

I can't imagine I'm the only one who runs into this problem, how do you guys handle it?


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Hmmm.  That is a good observation.  I will try testing this with my next batch of onions, as I've had the same molding problems.

I know that if they are stored on the truck too close to the freezer compartment, which is connected to the cooler portion, that when we cut into onions the outer rings appear to have been frozen.  They turn almost a yellowish, translucent color.

I'm gonna spread out half a bag on a bread rack and let them dry and leave them there.  Then I can compare them to the ones I left as is in the bag.

Nothing may happen, but being in the restaurant business, there's really nothing else to do with my time.  <[ : ^ )

I'll try to find this thread if I find out something.  Thanks for bringing it up.


----------

